# jbj nano cube and nosie?



## fishdude1984 (Feb 17, 2005)

Ive been thinking of getting a jbj nano cube for some time now, i want to put it buy my bed so i was wondering if if made much water/mechanical noise? so to all you nano cube owners out there, please help


----------



## fish7days (Jul 30, 2005)

I replaced the powerhead in mine with a Rio which is a lot quieter than their trashy little pump it came with, but it is in the kitchen so I don't hear it. I need it very quiet to sleep, so for me, no. If you can fall asleep with a TV on, then probably, yes. It's a very cool looking setup. Mine is a little reef tank (6gal) with mostly inverts.

Andre


----------



## fishdude1984 (Feb 17, 2005)

so its mostly mechanecl noise then? some water noise might not be to bad maybe even nice, i have to 20long in my bed room but with an ehiem 2213 its almost compleatly silent. but i like the nano cube set up(everything in one) i just dont want to have to drown out pump nosie with the radio are something and the nano cube will be right by my bed unlike the 20long on the other side of the room


----------



## fish7days (Jul 30, 2005)

The Rio is pretty quiet. If you do like the water noise you can fill it to right at the level of the pump output and it will give you a bit of noise, but also agitate the surface, though, which may not be the best for CO2. It will probably bug me, but may not bug you. I know of a few LFS's that have it set up in the stores. Maybe there's one close to you that you can listen to. Just make sure you tell everyone in the store to keep quiet for a minute while you conduct a test!  

André


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

The noise that comes from my Nano is mainly from the fans. Which is a low hum. To hear them I have to be close to the tank. I would say if low noise does not bother you then the Nano should be ok in your bedroom.


----------



## fishdude1984 (Feb 17, 2005)

i would like to see one in a LFS but none in my area carry them, so i would have to order one thats why im asking, but i think i will be fine a little white noise helps me sleep and if its too much then ill just move it to my bathroom, thanks for the help


----------

